# Funny



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

this guy i brought my truck from could not get the truck running.he said it was a head gasket and he also said it was not firing in the last cylinder. so i fixed the head problem and started to work on the firing problem. i looked at the plugs they where fine, the wires were fine.then i went to look at the distrubuter to see if that was ok. come to find out that the wire from the spark plug to the distrubuter was nopt pluged in.

He wanted 600 for the truck and we talked him down to 500.
take this into consideration. its a 1994 nissan hb with 90,000 miles with a 4in lift and 33' and 15' wide super swamper tires and a sub and amp. 
did i get a deal or what


----------



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

here is a picture


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

good deal, why can I get lucky like that.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Good deal


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

liftthattruck said:


> this guy i brought my truck from could not get the truck running.he said it was a head gasket and he also said it was not firing in the last cylinder. so i fixed the head problem and started to work on the firing problem. i looked at the plugs they where fine, the wires were fine.then i went to look at the distrubuter to see if that was ok. come to find out that the wire from the spark plug to the distrubuter was nopt pluged in.
> 
> He wanted 600 for the truck and we talked him down to 500.
> take this into consideration. its a 1994 nissan hb with 90,000 miles with a 4in lift and 33' and 15' wide super swamper tires and a sub and amp.
> did i get a deal or what


That's an awesome deal! Hope you enjoy the ride up there.

Does it have the V6 or I4? Have the gears been changed to compensate for the big tires? 

Those tires won't last long if used as a daily driver... the rubber is too soft.


----------



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

it is all stock. besie the lift and the tires. i am thiinking bout putting new gears but where would i find them


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

liftthattruck said:


> it is all stock. besie the lift and the tires. i am thiinking bout putting new gears but where would i find them


I was curious as I once owned a 87 HB KC 4x4 with 31" tires. I couldn't find aftermarket gears as no company was interested in making sets for them. 

The only way to change gears... AFAIK, is to convert IFS to solid axle and the rear from the same donor 4x4. 

The solid axle can be from a Toyota... my preference anyways. I think I heard, a long time ago, a Ford 9" will fit on the HB's. 

I've got a Jeep CJ7 with 31" MT's running 4.11 gears. With 33's... maybe 4.25 gear ratio?
A place that sells 4x4 lift kits and accessories would know best. 

Their's a formula that's used to figure out gear ratio related to tire size, but I don't know it off by hand. 

88pathyoffroad may let you know... if he reads this.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Nissan makes gears for the axles on that truck. They cost $500 per axle by themselves. That's why nobody re-gears their Nissan.


----------



## liftthattruck (Dec 8, 2006)

can i get a solid front axle for nissan ne where and how much would it cost to have someone do it


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

liftthattruck said:


> can i get a solid front axle for nissan ne where and how much would it cost to have someone do it


You can get a Toyota axle, they're quite strong, IMO. If you can find an axle that'll fit with about 4.11 gear ratio or a little higher... that would be a big bonus. 

You'll have to rip out all the IFS and install coil or a leaf spring suspension. 

I'm giving you information based on when I owned a 87 KC 4x4, so product availability may have changed.

If not, you'll have to get a set of gears that'll run about $500? Not sure about the pricings on them. 

If you can find someone who can install the gears in your backyard, a fair price would be about $100, maybe $150. The real sick thing about having a professional install the gears is it should take no more than 1 hour to install for $100+!

You can try to install it yourself, but you may blow an axle if you aren't sure what you are doing. Gear to gear contact has to be perfect or you'll get abnormal wear, seizure or just blow up while driving down the road.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

A Dana 44 fits and you can get very closely-matched gears for it, but you'll have to toss the IFS lift and go all custom for the lift, front and rear. It's not cheap, either. I haven't heard of anyone really using a Toy axle, mostly cause they're so popular with the Toy guys that they're hard to find and spendy. That and you need a driver-side diff drop to fit the Nissan. A 82-85 non-vaccuum disconnect Jeep Wagoneer front axle works great.


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

sweet deal indeed!


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Wow, you stole that thing.


----------

